
Detroit 1967 – A bristling tension, a revolt and the death of a dream - rmason
http://www.freep.com/story/opinion/contributors/2017/07/02/marsha-music-detroit-1967-riot/439448001/
======
rmason
There's a movie coming out on the story of the 1967 Detroit riots.

[http://www.freep.com/story/entertainment/movies/julie-
hinds/...](http://www.freep.com/story/entertainment/movies/julie-
hinds/2017/07/02/detroit-movie-world-premiere-fox-theatre/445885001/)

I witnessed the aftermath two weeks later, buildings still smoldering and it
looked like a war zone. I was with my grandfather, a lifetime Detroiter, who
got emotional as we drove around.

Today on 12th street there's just a vacant lot where it all started. It's
officially a park but one without a name or any official acknowledgement on
that corner. I'd bet if you asked the neighborhood kids they wouldn't know its
significance and that is sad, maybe the movie will change that.

